# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu > [ubuntu] What is a fuseblk file system?

## Volt9000

Whenever I mount my NTFS-formatted hard drive in Linux, it always mounts successfully with the file system "fuseblk".
Even if I try to manually mount at the command-line with "-t ntfs" it still reports the system as being "fuseblk".

What is this file system? Is it something akin to ntfs?

----------


## drs305

Ther short answer is that "fuseblk" is just how an ntfs partition is reported via the "mount" command, among others. The "fuse" part comes from FUSE (file system in userspace).

Here is a link to the wiki on FUSE, but it probably won't give you a great deal of understanding of how FUSE works.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace

An internet search of "FUSE" and "linux" would probably return something of an explanation if you are really interested.

----------


## Volt9000

Great, thanks!

----------

